# [Ottì] HD andato a prostitute...

## stefanonafets

Non capisco...

Fino a ieri sera nessun problema, hd smontato ed appoggiato per terra, collegato al secondary master, fungeva perfettamente.

Oggi lo stacco, lo monto nel cabinet e riattacco LO STESSO cavo e LA STESSA alimentazione.

Baam, il controller ide non vede più nessun driver...

Stacco l'alimentazione dell'hd e nn succede niente.

Stacco il cavetto ide e magicamente il pc riconosce il lettore cd ed il masterizzatore.

Riattacco l'hd e nn vede più niente.

C'è da notare che la stessa cosa mi è già capitata con altri 2 hd.

Ma che ca**o è sta storia???

C'è da dire che sono piuttosto INCAZZATO (scusate le urla), visto che ho appena finito di comprare 3 (e dico tre) hd da 80Gb...

Comprarne un quarto PROPRIO non mi va...

Ditemi che posso salvare il mio Maxtor Diamond D-Max plus A20...

Sig... Sob...

----------

## bsolar

3 dischi in un mese è umanamente impossibile (sei umano, vero?  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sei sicuro che non sia un problema del cavo, del controller o della configurazione?

Altrimenti puoi provare a contattare un'esorcista...

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Concordo con bsolar che e' a dir poco insolito vedre questo danno ripetitivo se non c'e' un fattore permanente.

In ogni caso, spero che ti compri i dischi con garanzia....

----------

## stefanonafets

 *Quote:*   

> In ogni caso, spero che ti compri i dischi con garanzia....

 

Ovviamente sì, ma il maxtor in questione ha (se nn mi ricordo male) circa un annetto, gli altri du che si sono scassati erano due western digital da 9 e da 60 Gb...

Il primo era vecchiotto e rovinato (da metà hd circa in poi era inutilizzabile, quando fungeva lo usavo come hd di swap), l'altro era dentro il pc che ho comprato per mia madre.

Gli altri 3 dischi da 80 (Maxtor D-Max 9) che ho comprato sono andati in due in array sul "server", l'altro in sostituzione del WD da 60...

Il Maxtor A-20 lo usavo per la root del "server", per poi montarci l'array sopra (in diverse cartelle, essendo partizionato in più parti), e sinceramente mi sono rotto le palle di comprare hd...

----------

## stefanonafets

MMah...

Voi ci capite qualcosa di hardware?

Bè, io credevo di sì, ma ora ho qualche dubbio...

L'hard Disk in questione ha ripreso magicamente a funzionare quando l'ho smontato e ho cambiato il cavetto (da notare che quando gli ho solo cambiato il cavetto nn fungeva).

Mah, forse nn sono così sfortunato come credevo...

Vabbè, ciao attutti!!!!

----------

## bsolar

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> MMah...
> 
> Voi ci capite qualcosa di hardware?
> 
> Bè, io credevo di sì, ma ora ho qualche dubbio...
> ...

 

Se qualcosa funziona non domandartene il perché.

Potrebbe smettere di farlo.

----------

## Sym

 *Quote:*   

> Se qualcosa funziona non domandartene il perché. 
> 
> Potrebbe smettere di farlo.

 

lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## brainnolo

io fossi in te accenderei qualche cero a qualche santo e pregherei che continui a funzionare

P.S: e non sono manco credente! gh  :Smile: 

----------

